# General > General Chat >  Christmas Gift Exchange VIII

## crashdive123

We've done it the last seven years and had a lot of fun with it, so to to continue the practice if we have folks that are interested. The way it works......

If you want to participate, just say so in this thread. On the 1st of December the names of the participants will be drawn from something appropriately outdoorsy to determine whom will be exchanging gifts with who. This will give everybody a chance to get the gifts out in time to be received before Christmas. As far as the gifts go - no need to spend a lot of $$$ (but of course you can if you draw my.....oops - almost said that out loud). Give something you make, something you already have, or something you buy. 

Unfortunately, we have had a few issues with brand new members jumping in and then failing to follow through. I'm a bit saddened that this is necessary - given the reason for the exchange and all - however, the actions of a few have dictated that to participate you must be a senior member unless you participated last year (and followed through).

I'll keep a running narrative of who is in every time I post in this thread. I'll start it off.....

I'm in.

----------


## natertot

Keeping with tradition, I am in as well!

----------


## Rick

Ho, ho, ho. Count me in. Since chimneys have given way to metal pipe I will no longer be using your chimney to deliver the present. USPS probably.

----------


## hunter63

Yup......I'm in.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm in!

This is always so much fun.

----------


## Wildthang

Yep! I'm in as usual  :Smartass:

----------


## finallyME

I have not done this yet, despite being a member for more than 7 years.  I am in this year.  :Smile:

----------


## fjrmurph

OK 
you talked me in to it , count me in.

----------


## M118LR

crashdive,  the concept is admirable and in keeping with the best traditions of the season. But I would feel uncomfortable directing a charitable donation to a dead drop, so would it be Okay if I sent another member a gift & requested that they donate thier gift to the USMC Toy's for Tots anonymously?

----------


## crashdive123

> crashdive,  the concept is admirable and in keeping with the best traditions of the season. But I would feel uncomfortable directing a charitable donation to a dead drop, so would it be Okay if I sent another member a gift & requested that they donate thier gift to the USMC Toy's for Tots anonymously?


If you would like the person that draws your name to donate to Toy's for Tots that's fine and completely up to you.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list so far.....

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
fjmurph (quick - make 5 more posts to become a senior member)
M118lr

----------


## fjrmurph

what if we end up with an uneven number ?

----------


## fjrmurph

that was one post , three to go

----------


## fjrmurph

will I still get a gift from Santa ?

----------


## fjrmurph

post # four one to go

----------


## fjrmurph

# 5, Yahoo , a senior wait no no . Not a senior , a senior member there is a difference !!

----------


## hunter63

> # 5, Yahoo , a senior wait no no . Not a senior , a senior member there is a difference !!


Congrats....LOL

----------


## natertot

> # 5, Yahoo , a senior wait no no . Not a senior , a senior member there is a difference !!


You seen my what??!!!!!!

----------


## aflineman

Please count me in again this year.

----------


## WalkingTree

I think I'd like this, but I don't know how I feel about anybody here having my mailing address...

----------


## Phaedrus

I was just going to check and see if we were ready to for sign up!  Count me in again!  It has always been a hoot. :Thumbup:

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list so far.....

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
fjmurph 
M118lr
Aflineman
Phaedrus

----------


## crashdive123

> If you would like the person that draws your name to donate to Toy's for Tots that's fine and completely up to you.


Let me add.........you will need to provide the information that the gift will be sent to if the sender has no local outlet for Toys for Tots.  Nice gesture.  Thank you.

----------


## M118LR

> Let me add.........you will need to provide the information that the gift will be sent to if the sender has no local outlet for Toys for Tots.  Nice gesture.  Thank you.


If there isn't a "Toys for Tots" in the local area, any local children's Hospital that takes toy's for donations is fine. Whatever is the easiest, it's X-mas, it's all about the children anyway. JMHO.

----------


## crashdive123

That works.  Thanks again.

----------


## 1stimestar

> If there isn't a "Toys for Tots" in the local area, any local children's Hospital that takes toy's for donations is fine. Whatever is the easiest, it's X-mas, it's all about the children anyway. JMHO.


While I respect your generosity M118LR, I would be kind of sad to do this (but will if picked).  Part of the fun of doing THIS exchange is coming up with wilderness related items that you think your match would like.  I always send smoked salmon and some other Alaskan related goodies.  It's much more fun then picking up some generic stuffed animal to send off.  Just thought I would give you a heads up if you hadn't considered this.  And while I realize that it is not about "my fun", for years, this place was the only adult gifts I had to give or receive from.

----------


## tundrabadger

Is this something we can do cross borders?  If so I'm in.

----------


## finallyME

> .... this place was the only adult gifts I had to give or receive from.


Yeah....I'm leaving that one alone.....

----------


## M118LR

> While I respect your generosity M118LR, I would be kind of sad to do this (but will if picked).  Part of the fun of doing THIS exchange is coming up with wilderness related items that you think your match would like.  I always send smoked salmon and some other Alaskan related goodies.  It's much more fun then picking up some generic stuffed animal to send off.  Just thought I would give you a heads up if you hadn't considered this.  And while I realize that it is not about "my fun", for years, this place was the only adult gifts I had to give or receive from.


I understand and respect your considerations 1stimestar, I would just like you to ponder which gift would be more life changing? There is nothing you, in the good will of your heart, will send to me that I can't purchase myself; but a Generic ten dollar toy sent to a child in the hospital could be the difference between life and death.  Perhaps you might ponder that I have always been instructed to make anonymous contributions, that way I never receive earthly acknowledgements for whatever slight good I do. While I completely understand your grown up physique, X-mas isn't the time to be selfish about how many times you have been the recipient of others charity. It's all about how you can repay to others that which you have already received. If I sound like a preacher I can assure you that I am NOT. I am decisively an Old Sailor, but children are supposed to be naive and trusting, as long as I draw breath I shall do my best to continue that tradition. Should you draw my straw, I shall send you a worthwhile gift, if it is not in keeping with your practices just let me know. I'll send a toy donation to a local hospital here in your name. PAKS?

----------


## Fixit

Well I'm not a senior member nor was I in on it last year  so I will just say y'all have fun with it.

----------


## crashdive123

Just something to consider - this is the 8th year we have done this and it has worked well.  Everybody that has participated has had a lot of fun with it (except that poor soul that Hoosierarcher was supposed to send a gift).  If this WSF tradition is not to your liking maybe it is best to pass on this activity.  That being said - I don't have any issues with what has been proposed.

Here's the list so far.....

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
fjmurph 
M118lr
Aflineman
Phaedrus
Tundrabadger

----------


## 1stimestar

> I understand and respect your considerations 1stimestar, I would just like you to ponder which gift would be more life changing? There is nothing you, in the good will of your heart, will send to me that I can't purchase myself; but a Generic ten dollar toy sent to a child in the hospital could be the difference between life and death.  Perhaps you might ponder that I have always been instructed to make anonymous contributions, that way I never receive earthly acknowledgements for whatever slight good I do. While I completely understand your grown up physique, X-mas isn't the time to be selfish about how many times you have been the recipient of others charity. It's all about how you can repay to others that which you have already received. If I sound like a preacher I can assure you that I am NOT. I am decisively an Old Sailor, but children are supposed to be naive and trusting, as long as I draw breath I shall do my best to continue that tradition. Should you draw my straw, I shall send you a worthwhile gift, if it is not in keeping with your practices just let me know. I'll send a toy donation to a local hospital here in your name. PAKS?


It's not about what I am getting, oh my goodness.  It is what I am giving.  But it's fine if you don't understand that.  No worries.

----------


## Rick

M118LR - Man, you were so far out in left field. You have no idea. But, what she said. By the way, it's not anonymous when you tell everyone you do it. Just sayin'.

----------


## Wildthang

> I understand and respect your considerations 1stimestar, I would just like you to ponder which gift would be more life changing? There is nothing you, in the good will of your heart, will send to me that I can't purchase myself; but a Generic ten dollar toy sent to a child in the hospital could be the difference between life and death.  Perhaps you might ponder that I have always been instructed to make anonymous contributions, that way I never receive earthly acknowledgements for whatever slight good I do. While I completely understand your grown up physique, X-mas isn't the time to be selfish about how many times you have been the recipient of others charity. It's all about how you can repay to others that which you have already received. If I sound like a preacher I can assure you that I am NOT. I am decisively an Old Sailor, but children are supposed to be naive and trusting, as long as I draw breath I shall do my best to continue that tradition. Should you draw my straw, I shall send you a worthwhile gift, if it is not in keeping with your practices just let me know. I'll send a toy donation to a local hospital here in your name. PAKS?


Holy cow, you should have been a preacher!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Or.......everybody could just participate as in years past and anybody that desires to contribute to T for T (or anything else) can do so on their own.  Participating in one does not exclude you from participating in the other.  I can say with a certainty that I never considered not donating to my favorite Christmas time (charity/helping hand/cause) because of my participation in a gift exchange on this forum.

----------


## hunter63

This kinda got carried away....?

That's OK , I just got a package....in it, is what I intend to include to whom ever name I get.
Doesn't matter, male female, young old....I think just the coolest thing.....so much so...got one for my self.....LOL

Lets Rock On.....

----------


## finallyME

> This kinda got carried away....?
> 
> That's OK , I just got a package....in it, is what I intend to include to whom ever name I get.
> Doesn't matter, male female, young old....I think just the coolest thing.....so much so...got one for my self.....LOL
> 
> Lets Rock On.....


Always buy two.  :Smile:

----------


## M118LR

Okay crash, put me down as in case of an odd number of participants. I didn't mean to rock the boat, Y'all have been doing this for a long time without me. Put me on reserve, if I'm not needed I'll understand. It's not my intention to rile everyone up. Sorry if I tossed a monkey wrench into the system.

----------


## crashdive123

The number of participants does not matter.  People will most likely not be giving and receiving to each others.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Yeah....I'm leaving that one alone.....


Hahhahha.  Oh you hush.

----------


## Willie

I want to play😉

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list so far.....let me know if there are any mistakes.

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
fjmurph 
M118lr
Aflineman
Phaedrus
Tundrabadger
Willie

----------


## Rick

Yeah, My name is only on there once. I mean, looks good to me.

----------


## M118LR

> Here's the list so far.....let me know if there are any mistakes.
> 
> Crash
> Natertot
> Rick
> Hunter63
> 1stimestar
> Wildthang
> Finallyme
> ...


Okay, it's M118LR vice M118lr. Probably just a clerical error, perhaps even a typo. (Folks did tell me to lossen up a mite)

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, what she said.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Someone is smoking something. That guy is definitely stoned.

----------


## Rick

Just a gray haired old man.

----------


## Phaedrus

The drawing must be pretty soon?

----------


## Rick

I did a drawing for you. It's a self portrait. I hope that's okay. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> The drawing must be pretty soon?


On or about the 1st.

Here's the list so far.....let me know if there are any mistakes.

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
fjmurph 
M118*LR*
Aflineman
Phaedrus
Tundrabadger
Willie

----------


## Rick

Oh, look at that. You fixed the grievous previous mischievous error. Good man.

----------


## natertot

> Oh, look at that. You fixed the grievous previous mischievous error. Good man.


Yeah, but now it is bold, italicized,  and underlined...... :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Oh, this is going from worse to bad.

----------


## Phaedrus

> I did a drawing for you. It's a self portrait. I hope that's okay. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I supposed I had that one coming. :burst:

----------


## BENESSE

> I did a drawing for you. It's a self portrait. I hope that's okay. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now it won't be a surprise when you mail it.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

He could always add *"that"* picture.

----------


## BENESSE

Do. Not. Get. Him. Started.
We've just barely healed from the last time.

----------


## BENESSE

Of course if he mails it...

----------


## crashdive123

So......you're asking that Rick draws your name?  I can make that happen.  Anything for a friend.

----------


## hayshaker

well i'm in

----------


## finallyME

> Do. Not. Get. Him. Started.
> We've just barely healed from the last time.


Speak for yourself.... I still haven't healed.
I think I developed cataracts from that picture.

----------


## hayshaker

i can still pick who i wish to gift right?
cause i did so last year. just wanting to know.

----------


## BENESSE

> So......you're asking that Rick draws your name?  I can make that happen.  Anything for a friend.


Now that I think about it... M118LR so inspired me, I'll ask Rick to donate it to Hillary C instead of sending it to me because she needs some joy in her life after all she's been through.

----------


## crashdive123

> Now that I think about it... M118LR so inspired me, I'll ask Rick to donate it to Hillary C instead of sending it to me because she needs some joy in her life after all she's been through.


I thought that WAS HC.  Oh well......maybe not.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list so far.....let me know if there are any mistakes.

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
fjmurph 
M118*LR*
Aflineman
Phaedrus
Tundrabadger
Willie
Hayshaker

Hayshaker - what you do on your own is entirely up to you.

----------


## M118LR

> Oh, look at that. You fixed the grievous previous mischievous error. Good man.


I remember getting a few one word Military Evaluations, guess they figured if you capitalized & underlined it, it didn't need to be hyphenated. Unfortunately, it shouldn't be reprinted here. Best internet translation: S#*!#*@D At least they ranked me number one of however many where within the group. LOL

PS: Those that have written/received Navy Evaluations will probably get the HUMOR.

----------


## fjrmurph

> Here's the list so far.....let me know if there are any mistakes.
> 
> Crash
> Natertot
> Rick
> Hunter63
> 1stimestar
> Wildthang
> Finallyme
> ...


 I think I better sit this one out . I am at work wich means I am in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and will be until the middle of December. Not sure that will give me enough time to partake in the gift exchange. Maybe next year. THKS

----------


## Rick

You could always send it airmail.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list so far.....let me know if there are any mistakes.

Crash
Natertot
Rick
Hunter63
1stimestar
Wildthang
Finallyme
M118*LR*
Aflineman
Phaedrus
Tundrabadger
Willie
Hayshaker

----------


## Wildthang

I just realized that I can now get rid of that Hollow handle Rambo knife!  :Smartass:

----------


## hayshaker

ok then pick someone.

----------


## Rick

ME! Pick Me! Oooh. Oooh, Pick me....pleeeeease. Wait.....Not for that stupid knife, though.

----------


## hayshaker

what stupid knife is that rick?

----------


## hayshaker

what stupid knife is that rick?

----------


## Rick

The hollow handled Rambo knife. Of course if I do receive it then it will be a wonderful treasure. I'm good like that.

----------


## crashdive123

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care.  Santa has determined that.........

GIFT GIVER                     GIFT RECEIVER

Hunter63                                      Crash

Tundrabadger                               Natertot

Willie                                           Rick

Aflineman                                    Hunter63

Crash                                          1stimestar

Phaedrus                                     Wildthang

Rick                                            Finallyme

Hayshaker                                   M118LR

Finallyme                                    Aflineman

1stimestar                                   Phaedrus

M118LR                                      Tundrabadber

Wildthang                                   Willie

Natertot                                      Hayshaker

----------


## crashdive123

With that done.....exchange contact info via PM.

----------


## Rick

WooHoo!! Let the fun begin!!!!!!

----------


## tundrabadger

Cool cool.  

For record,  if I had gotten Hunter, i was totally going to send him  poutine sauce mix.

----------


## hunter63

> I just realized that I can now get rid of that Hollow handle Rambo knife!


Is it the Harbor Freight $7.95 one?

Do you have any idea how many times those have been brought up as "The Best Survival Knife"......

----------


## hunter63

> Cool cool.  
> 
> For record,  if I had gotten Hunter, i was totally going to send him  poutine sauce mix.


Aw....Darn......LOL

----------


## tundrabadger

> Aw....Darn......LOL



Hey, sorry buddy.  Maybe next year

----------


## natertot

> Aw....Darn......LOL


I'm sure whoever gets it will love it for you! oh..... wait..... um...... never mind!

----------


## Phaedrus

WOOT!  Shooting off some PMs.  1stimestar, I have moved since you had me the last time- I'm sending my new addy.  And Wildthang, will need your addy, too!

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks for organizing this every year Crash.  I really enjoy it.

----------


## hayshaker

ditto what timmistar said thaks crash

----------


## hunter63

oooh....oooh....I got Crash....bet he could use a Wahoo Killer knife......LOL
Even if he already has one...we all need a dozen or so......

Packing up some goodies today....

----------


## Willie

Oh man, I got some stuff I been wanting to get rid of. Rick you like speedos right! HÀAAAAAAAAAAA wooooooohooooo :Punk:

----------


## Rick

Speedos? You bet. Lemme see. I gotta picture around here somewhere......

----------


## Phaedrus

> oooh....oooh....I got Crash....bet he could use a Wahoo Killer knife......LOL
> Even if he already has one...we all need a dozen or so......


Hahaha!  I have half a dozen of them!  They're super cheap but actually pretty decent for the money.

----------


## M118LR

> Hey, sorry buddy.  Maybe next year


After getting the International Mail charges, it might be cheaper to just drive down to Wisconsin and share some poutine sauce tundrabadger.

----------


## tundrabadger

> After getting the International Mail charges, it might be cheaper to just drive down to Wisconsin and share some poutine sauce tundrabadger.


Yeah, but that requires me to traverse the MMBO,  which seems like a bit of a hassle for a silly joke.

----------


## Rick

You'd get into the U.S. with no problem. Getting into Canada might be a bear. Those gals at the border are tough I tell ya. One of 'em let me know real quick that Canada was a country not another state. I told her we were working on correcting that. Things went a bit downhill after that.

----------


## Rick

I received two hand made wooden spoons today. Gorgeous!! One is a cooking spoon and one is an eating spoon. Thank you WILLIE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hunter63

WOOT!!
A box of fun goodies showed up to day...Thank you, Aflineman!

BTW already pinched my self with the trap.

----------


## tundrabadger

> You'd get into the U.S. with no problem. Getting into Canada might be a bear. Those gals at the border are tough I tell ya. One of 'em let me know real quick that Canada was a country not another state. I told her we were working on correcting that. Things went a bit downhill after that.



Aw, come on man,  last time you guys tried that you forgot to take your culture when you left.

----------


## tundrabadger

Natertot...I have an actual, honest to G-d day where I don't have to do anything coming up,  an event unprecedented in recent history.   Expect stuff to be on the way after that,  I have not forgotten you,  and I know how much you want that poutine sauce.

----------


## M118LR

> Aw, come on man,  last time you guys tried that you forgot to take your culture when you left.


Why waste Culture on the frozen, when we can summon the hot blooded to out produce them into oblivion, and just sit in the middle making  wagerers? Tee-Hee.

----------


## Willie

My wife said I got a package in the mail. Bad thing is, I won't be home until Saturday..... :Mellow:

----------


## Wildthang

> My wife said I got a package in the mail. Bad thing is, I won't be home until Saturday.....


It has to be your gift Willie, oh your gonna like it :Smartass:

----------


## finallyME

Rick, I got your package.  It took me a little bit of staring at it wondering why some guy named Rick in Indiana would send me a package.  I couldn't remember what I ordered.  :Smile:   We but 90% of our Christmas stuff online, so we have been getting boxes in the mail pretty consistently.  You definitely went above and beyond.  I don't know if I want to tell everyone what I got because then they would all be jealous.

AFlineman.....I have the stuff and just need a second to hit the post office.  That should happen either today or tomorrow.

----------


## Phaedrus

Wildthang, your gift went out in the mail via Priority yesterday. With luck you'll have it by the weekend!

----------


## Rick

No problem. I wanted to take care of those boy scouts when you guys are out. And I wanted something for you and your family as well.

----------


## tundrabadger

Natertot....got your stuff,   with luck I will have it in the mail tomorrow.  And by "luck"  mean "The ability to bestir myself and go to the post office before my exam",  which is very nearly the same thing.

----------


## Wildthang

> Wildthang, your gift went out in the mail via Priority yesterday. With luck you'll have it by the weekend!


Thanks buddy, looking forward to getting it!

----------


## finallyME

Aflineman....in the mail.  Expect it by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I will PM the tracking number.

----------


## hayshaker

natertot it's hayshaker did you ever recieve yor gift?

----------


## crashdive123

A wonderful box of goodies arrived today.  Everything very useful and one very cool sundial compass.  Now I just have to decide where to deploy the Wahoo Killer.  Thanks H63.

----------


## hunter63

Just wanted you to be in the Wahoo fan club, so it was a silly addition........glad it got there.

Was looking for my receipt for shipping to track it when I didn't hear anything....Couldn't find it....so now I can stop looking.
Merry Christmas to all.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I can't believe I missed the gift exchange this year, first one since it began.  Well, Merry Christmas to everyone and a Happy New Year!

----------


## tundrabadger

I braved the windchill to check   the mail and what should I find but an envelope, all the way from Florida no less.  very cool stuff, thank you!

----------


## Rick

Seriously, that's amazing. It had to go through security, three sorters that didn't know where Canada was, chucked into a truck in Florida, stopped at three rest stops and two truck stops, left at the line of demarcation, recovered by "the other side", the dog check, Canadian security (some guy held it up to a light bulb), translation, currency conversion, a Canadian sorter that marked out U.S.A. and wrote in Trumpville as a joke and finally your mail box. I think that falls into miracle category.

----------


## M118LR

> I braved the windchill to check   the mail and what should I find but an envelope, all the way from Florida no less.  very cool stuff, thank you!


Was it intact tundrabadger? 
RICK: If you only new that it took two day's worth of begging and pleading not to mention wrapping it up in the American Flag in a Navy Town, just to get past the Postal Clerk.
Hope it helps you stay warm way up there tundrabanger. About the blade: If you talk the talk, you should walk the walk. JMHO. I didn't think it would be fitting to send you a Wahoo.

----------


## tundrabadger

It made it just fine.  Everything intact....and I'll take all the help I can get staying warm today.  It was -30 with the windchill when I went out.   

Hell of a knife.  It's got some serious authority to it

----------


## M118LR

> It made it just fine.  Everything intact....and I'll take all the help I can get staying warm today.  It was -30 with the windchill when I went out.   
> 
> Hell of a knife.  It's got some serious authority to it


Hope it will do if you need it, but I've found the ergonomics of the handle a bit lacking. Hope Y'all can make it work. Merry/Happy Christmas Sir.

----------


## Wildthang

> Wildthang, your gift went out in the mail via Priority yesterday. With luck you'll have it by the weekend!


Got it buddy, wow you went above and beyond! Thank you so much!

----------


## Willie

> It has to be your gift Willie, oh your gonna like it


Yep, finally got home. Got my gift, thanks😉 I love knives. Real nice!

----------


## Phaedrus

> Got it buddy, wow you went above and beyond! Thank you so much!


Glad you got it!  Hopefully there's some stuff in there you can use. :Thumbup1:   The Mora Fireknife seemed pretty slick, you'll have to let me know how well it works.

----------


## aflineman

Thanks finallyME, 
I got home today after a few weeks away, and there was a package waiting for me.
Thanks again,
AFL

----------


## finallyME

Great!  glad someone didn't walk off with it.

----------


## Phaedrus

Got my stuff straight from the Great North (Alaska)!  Thanks, 1stimestar! :Yes:

----------

